# Wanna buy a new car not for uber for family honesty opinion needed..Nissan Qashqai or Mitsubishi



## Rafael_00 (Apr 26, 2017)

Nissan or Mitsubishi?


----------



## Scottie B (Oct 18, 2016)

KIA


----------



## clmre (Apr 17, 2017)

Rafael_00 said:


> Nissan or Mitsubishi?


Just like Apollo will clarify shortly this is an Uber only car advice forum Raffael


----------



## Rafael_00 (Apr 26, 2017)

Scottie B said:


> KIA


Kia which model ? We are looking for economic and a car with extras? Reverse camera etc it's not uber just family car


----------



## Rally_Sport (Aug 25, 2016)

Rafael_00 said:


> Nissan or Mitsubishi?


Hi Rafa used the nissan qashqai Turbo deisal for 18 months on uber and private driving. Not a bad thing positives fuel consumption is great camera system is fantastic, handling is really good, brakes are awesome. Downside is Turbo lag. Hope this helps


----------



## Rafael_00 (Apr 26, 2017)

clmre said:


> Just like Apollo will clarify shortly this is an Uber only car advice forum Raffael


 Mate I really need an honest advice my girl friend thinking Nissan Qashqai but I think they will drink more fuel than asx.



Rally_Sport said:


> Hi Rafa used the nissan qashqai Turbo deisal for 18 months on uber and private driving. Not a bad thing positives fuel consumption is great camera system is fantastic, handling is really good, brakes are awesome. Downside is Turbo lag. Hope this helps


Do you prefer it over asx mate ?


----------



## clmre (Apr 17, 2017)

Kia looong warranty reliable, built well, pleasure to drive, comfortable


----------



## Rafael_00 (Apr 26, 2017)

clmre said:


> Kia looong warranty reliable, built well, pleasure to drive, comfortable


Kia ? Which model tho ?


----------



## clmre (Apr 17, 2017)

Rafael_00 said:


> Kia ? Which model tho ?


Cerato sedan but Sportage SUV same
Why she wants such big car that Nissan is huge


----------



## Rally_Sport (Aug 25, 2016)

Rafael_00 said:


> Mate I really need an honest advice my girl friend thinking Nissan Qashqai but I think they will drink more fuel than asx.
> 
> Do you prefer it over asx mate ?


Never driven the asx but as I said the desial version of the qashqai is really good


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

i have a kia diesel van that has 411 000km on the clock and still running... The only thing wrong with it that i can tell is the aircon system need rebuilding. My run around to move stuff  I had a friend hop into it and said this sounds like a car that can do a million KM easily. Absolute bullet proof engine. Starts every time and runs strong.


----------



## Scottie B (Oct 18, 2016)

YVR fleet now has 3 Kia Sorentos, 7yr warranty and great on fuel. 
Kia has a range and model to suit your needs


----------



## clmre (Apr 17, 2017)

Kia is the cheapest option out of the 3 easy


----------



## Rafael_00 (Apr 26, 2017)

clmre said:


> Kia is the cheapest option out of the 3 easy


How about the budget of 16k to 20k?


----------



## clmre (Apr 17, 2017)

Rafael_00 said:


> How about the budget of 16k to 20k?


Cerato brand new easy choice


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Rafael_00 said:


> How about the budget of 16k to 20k?


a 2015 model?


----------



## Kick poor Ant in guts (Jul 10, 2018)

The ASX is an ancient platform from the mid 2000's and due for imminent replacement. A Mazda CX5, Subaru Forester or a late model Honda CRV or Hyundai Tucson. I really like the just superceded Santa Fe diesel. They can be got for less than $20k used and would annhilate an ASX or Tucson.


----------



## Seiko Obsession (Oct 15, 2016)

Scottie B said:


> KIA


Yeah right.
Only Stinger.



Rafael_00 said:


> Mate I really need an honest advice my girl friend thinking Nissan Qashqai but I think they will drink more fuel than asx.
> 
> Do you prefer it over asx mate ?


Diesel will not drink more.
Still you will have to deal with common rail after 100K



Scottie B said:


> YVR fleet now has 3 Kia Sorentos, 7yr warranty and great on fuel.
> Kia has a range and model to suit your needs


Nah only as private cars.
Soon dealer check data on TSC site warranty is out of window.
Have mate with Hyundai deasel,130k double clutch on DSG packed up 20k after again,180k fuel pump hilarious.
Koreans make them to last 150K.
They know that average private use is 15-20k km per annum.
Will last 7 years no issues only on private.



Rafael_00 said:


> How about the budget of 16k to 20k?


2nd hand stick to Japanese
Toyota or Honda.
There is reason why they holding value better than rest


----------



## Apollo (Jan 27, 2017)

clmre said:


> Just like Apollo will clarify shortly this is an Uber only car advice forum Raffael


I suppose a little trolling doesn't hurt.



clmre said:


> Cerato sedan but Sportage SUV same
> Why she wants such big car that Nissan is huge


She likes big things.


----------



## Rafael_00 (Apr 26, 2017)

Seiko Obsession said:


> Yeah right.
> Only Stinger.
> 
> Diesel will not drink more.
> ...


But Seiko Obsession stinger for 20k is not possible mate ?



Apollo said:


> I suppose a little trolling doesn't hurt.
> 
> She likes big things.


I swear it's not trolling we are really buying a new car and not for uber I promise the Greek gods


----------



## Rally_Sport (Aug 25, 2016)

Seiko Obsession said:


> Yeah right.
> Only Stinger.
> 
> Diesel will not drink more.
> ...


Common rail failure after 100k you are very funny, what a load of rubbish


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Rafael_00 said:


> But Seiko Obsession stinger for 20k is not possible mate ?
> 
> I swear it's not trolling we are really buying a new car and not for uber I promise the Greek gods


if it not for uber it is off topic 

I have a 245 000km holden with common rail and still hasn't failed. It gets an oil change every 6-8 months.

I think what SB meant was failure when oil is not changed for 100k  I did tell SB i will comment on when that holden will die or with any repair or rebuild cost exceeding half a grand in which case haven't incurred any extra cost in almost quarter million KM.

I do think this holden will continue to keep on working until 2021 when i'm going to sell it on the cheap after half a dozen rideshare operators thrashed it to bits. So far it has taken a lot of ant abused and held up surprisingly well. Well on track to half a million KM before i retire it. "not kidding about ant driver abuse either... it get thoroughly trashed to absolute bits. They take off heavy and brake heavy and corner like they are participating in some drag contest."

I probably wouldn't ever buy another diesel though since diesel prices are higher then petrol by a significant margin plus more complex system. It has turbo, it has high pressure pump it has expensive injectors. A lot more things can go wrong with a diesel vs petrol engine which is just a dumb engine that very cheap to fix.

I think I've been pretty lucky with this one and not having a lemon diesel but a lot of people have absolute horror stories with their diesel cars. I only have 1 sedan and 1 van both of which have performed well for me. I wanted a diesel run around van because petrol variant is absolutely gutless with little to no torque.


----------



## Rafael_00 (Apr 26, 2017)

Kick poor Ant in guts said:


> The ASX is an ancient platform from the mid 2000's and due for imminent replacement. A Mazda CX5, Subaru Forester or a late model Honda CRV or Hyundai Tucson. I really like the just superceded Santa Fe diesel. They can be got for less than $20k used and would annhilate an ASX or Tucson.


Not used mate only demo or brand new but not above 20k



Immoralized said:


> if it not for uber it is off topic


Yeah but uber brothers know alot about cars in Australia so I am asking for honest opinion mate



Immoralized said:


> if it not for uber it is off topic
> 
> I have a 245 000km holden with common rail and still hasn't failed. It gets an oil change every 6-8 months.
> 
> I think what SB meant was failure when oil is not changed for 100k


Do you recommend Kia Sorrento?


----------



## clmre (Apr 17, 2017)

Apollo said:


> I suppose a little trolling doesn't hurt.
> 
> She likes big things.


I am confused...few weeks ago he said he's single no gf now car shopping for missus


----------



## Rafael_00 (Apr 26, 2017)

clmre said:


> I am confused...few weeks ago he said he's single no gf now car shopping for missus


Please don't Apollo that lonely soul always make stories about me 

I am no troll really going to buy a fuel efficient car and my girlfriend thinking Nissan Qashqai but I think there are better cars


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

clmre said:


> I am confused...few weeks ago he said he's single no gf now car shopping for missus


red ant man is a fast operator 
He needs buy his new love of his life a car.


----------



## Rafael_00 (Apr 26, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> if it not for uber it is off topic
> 
> I have a 245 000km holden with common rail and still hasn't failed. It gets an oil change every 6-8 months.
> 
> ...


Do you recommend Serranto or Qashqai on fuel consumption?



Immoralized said:


> red ant man is a fast operator
> He needs buy his new love of his life a car.


Very true I stated my budged too mate


----------



## Apollo (Jan 27, 2017)

Rafael_00 said:


> But Seiko Obsession stinger for 20k is not possible mate ?
> 
> I swear it's not trolling we are really buying a new car and not for uber I promise the Greek gods


Off course not Neil Rafael_00 I too am looking for a car.Most likely will get the kia cerato once i renovate my new bathroom in the next 4 weeks.Bath reno's can be very expensive.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Rafael_00 said:


> Do you recommend Serranto or Qashqai on fuel consumption?


i don't recommend anything but a good second hand car because i'm cheap bastard  nothing exceeding eight grand even for the love of ur life.



Apollo said:


> Off course not Neil Rafael_00 I too am looking for a car.Most likely will get the kia cerato once i renovate my new bathroom in the next 4 weeks.Bath reno's can be very expensive.


That perfect you two can get matching cars and colours! Maybe even work out a better deal with the dealers $$$.

What you putting in the bathroom? A two person spa for ur new japanese wife hahah  I am starting to dig this idea... I might do the same


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

are you a man or a mouse? you are a beta male at best. Jeeesus. what kind of man can't choose a car for his family.
seriously , you come on a forum and ask that question????
next you'll be asking what bin do I put out this week.
you are a disgrace.
go to the car yard and make a choice. buy a car. like a MAN


----------



## clmre (Apr 17, 2017)

Those are big cars for a female with no kids to drive around...


----------



## Rafael_00 (Apr 26, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> i don't recommend anything but a good second hand car because i'm cheap bastard  nothing exceeding eight grand even for the love of ur life.
> 
> That perfect you two can get matching cars and colours! Maybe even work out a better deal with the dealers $$$.
> 
> What you putting in the bathroom? A two person spa for ur new japanese wife hahah


Mate help state facts about consumption i am always here for sarcasm and being bullied we are really buying car.



clmre said:


> Those are big cars for a female with no kids to drive around...


We have no kids mate


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

do you drink soy Milk?


----------



## Seiko Obsession (Oct 15, 2016)

Rally_Sport said:


> Common rail failure after 100k you are very funny, what a load of rubbish


Sure.
Ask MTQ engine systems.
Speak with William there.


----------



## Rafael_00 (Apr 26, 2017)

Apollo You don't need beemer to get 5 stars rating every time i played this Spanish song 



 girls asked me if I was single if you don't understand the lyrics i will write it for you I am no troll


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

clmre said:


> Those are big cars for a female with no kids to drive around...


that not until mid 2019 mate... 
rug rats may just be around the corner.




i saw rafael on yt  and quite possibly his gf... She looks expensive.


----------



## Seiko Obsession (Oct 15, 2016)

Rafael_00 said:


> But Seiko Obsession stinger for 20k is not possible mate ?


Nah I know.
Will think if I would dump 60K on Korean performance car.
Driven one nice.
They already having issues with paint 
Stopped selling blue and yellow


----------



## Rafael_00 (Apr 26, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> that not until mid 2019 mate...
> rug rats may just be around the corner.


She really wants to buy it now mate I am regretting what I bought trusting the salesman at Holden 



Seiko Obsession said:


> Nah I know.
> Will think if I would dump 60K on Korean performance car.
> Driven one nice.
> They already having issues with paint
> Stopped selling blue and yellow


Seiko Obsession We are not gonna anymore than 20k whether demo or abit driven



Rally_Sport said:


> Hi Rafa used the nissan qashqai Turbo deisal for 18 months on uber and private driving. Not a bad thing positives fuel consumption is great camera system is fantastic, handling is really good, brakes are awesome. Downside is Turbo lag. Hope this helps


Mate we are not looking for anything fancy just a new car with good consumption and suv looking


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Rafael_00 said:


> She really wants to buy it now mate I am regretting what I bought trusting the salesman at Holden
> 
> Seiko Obsession We are not gonna anymore than 20k whether demo or abit driven
> 
> Mate we are not looking for anything fancy just a new car with good consumption and suv looking


You want something that looks like this and have good value for $$ and good mileage  and... new!~










Someone tell him his dreaming


----------



## Seiko Obsession (Oct 15, 2016)

Rafael_00 said:


> Seiko Obsession We are not gonna anymore than 20k whether demo or abit driven


Why Crossover?
If only two of you?
Stick to Japanese.


----------



## Rafael_00 (Apr 26, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> You want something that looks like this and have good value for $$ and good mileage  and... new!~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mate it doesn't look like 20k car



Seiko Obsession said:


> Why Crossover?
> If only two of you?
> Stick to Japanese.


She always had small cars now she wants something bigger but I am worrying about fuel consumption mate


----------



## Apollo (Jan 27, 2017)

clmre said:


> I am confused...few weeks ago he said he's single no gf now car shopping for missus


Not saying nothing.Every time i open my mouth i'm the bad guy.



Rafael_00 said:


> Mate help state facts about consumption i am always here for sarcasm and being bullied we are really buying car.
> 
> We have no kids mate


Sorry to hear that matey.Have you thought about IVF.


----------



## Rafael_00 (Apr 26, 2017)

Apollo said:


> Not saying nothing.Every time i open my mouth i'm the bad guy.
> 
> Sorry to hear that matey.Have you thought a bout IVF.


Cuz you think everyone is Neil white


----------



## Apollo (Jan 27, 2017)

Rafael_00 said:


> Cuz you think everyone is Neil white


If you need a breeding stud to help you in the quest for kiddies, i recommend this stud Who is John Galt? 100% success rate.


----------



## Seiko Obsession (Oct 15, 2016)

Rafael_00 said:


> Mate it doesn't look like 20k car
> 
> She always had small cars now she wants something bigger but I am worrying about fuel consumption mate


Why you worry about fuel consumption?
How many kms she drives a week?
I would go with CHR to be honest.
They look fantastic.
Would wait for next year and get Hybrid.
All though 1.2l Turbo petrol eBay is in it now is not bad still bit thirsty.
Don't know can you pick up one for 20K.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

Rafael_00 said:


> Cuz you think everyone is Neil white


Are you related to corniilius ?


----------



## Apollo (Jan 27, 2017)

Spider-Man said:


> Are you related to corniilius ?


More related to Cornelius from Planet of the apes.


----------



## Rafael_00 (Apr 26, 2017)

Seiko Obsession said:


> Why you worry about fuel consumption?
> How many kms she drives a week?
> I would go with CHR to be honest.
> They look fantastic.
> ...


The rising fuel prices



Apollo said:


> More related to Cornelius from Planet of the apes.


Who is that ?


----------



## Apollo (Jan 27, 2017)

Rafael_00 said:


> The rising fuel prices
> 
> Who is that ?


Good morning Neil.Here is a picture of Cornelius.


----------



## Seiko Obsession (Oct 15, 2016)

Rafael_00 said:


> The rising fuel prices


Yeah I get it.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Apollo said:


> Good morning Neil.Here is a picture of Cornelius.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

I was going to say buy US, and that is still a good idea, but since you are not in the US perhaps buy domestic is more appropriate.


----------



## Franco Cozzo (Sep 24, 2017)

Scottie B said:


> YVR fleet now has 3 Kia Sorentos, 7yr warranty and great on fuel.
> Kia has a range and model to suit your needs


What about that super cheap Merc.....


----------



## Cali_Gurl (Nov 17, 2018)

Rafael_00 said:


> Kia which model ? We are looking for economic and a car with extras? Reverse camera etc it's not uber just family car


Kia Niro is what ur looking for trust me!!!



Rafael_00 said:


> Kia ? Which model tho ?


Kia Niro get the plug in option no more oil changes or high gas prices


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

Rafael_00 said:


> Nissan or Mitsubishi?


Junk vs garbage
Nissan is Renault French trash ,mitsu is plastic junk. Do yourself a favour and grab a Hyundai kia thank me later


----------



## clmre (Apr 17, 2017)

Cali_Gurl said:


> Kia Niro is what ur looking for trust me!!!
> 
> Kia Niro get the plug in option no more oil changes or high gas prices


we dont have Kia Niro in Australia just yet


----------

